# wellness Cat food( I was Shocked)



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

watch this video I was so shocked because so many people recomend this for our hedgies.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

That is the wellness whitefish dog food. 

I personally use Wellness Senior and the primary ingredient is chicken, not fish, so it is hard to get a bone. I have not notices any bones in the kibble, and i have been counting every piece.

I will keep a lookout for sure. My hedgie doesn't seem to like it much, so maybe when i finish this bag i'll find an alternative food to feed him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I use the chicken flavor Wellness, and I count out all of Lily's food, so I usually get a decent look at each kibble. No problems with this kind so far. I'll keep an eye out, though.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you read the comments, apparently, a lot of that is false. I saw that video weeks ago and went through all the comments. It seems that there was something about how a lot of the video was incorrect.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Why would you even take the chance! I don't know about you but I love my pets and would never hurt them. We are there sole food source and they trust us I don't care if SOME if the coments say it's false with the the pet food recalls you have to take things seriously before it is too late. Sorry if I seem rude that's not my Intention I just don't want any hedgies to get hurt!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't find it rude, so no worries ^_^ Though I love all my pets a lot. I check all their foods, I even do my own horse's daily supplements when the barn is 30min away from where I live. 

It's just too much drama involving the guy in the video and Wellness that it's just too much of a pain. It's all "so and so threatens someone", so "someone sues so and so" and so on and so forth. 

I count all my kibbles as well, so either way, I get a good look at them before I feed, no matter which brand of kibble. So yes, either way, it's always better to check their foods, no matter what you're feeding them.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I actually find all this funny. Old Mother Hubbard who is the parent company of Wellness is one of the best pet food manufacturers in the world today. They actually consider what they put into the food and what effect it will have on your pet. If you really want to get all riled up go look at the practices of some of the other pet food companies who do not use human grade ingredients. You will find cooked carcasses of animals who have died on the roads to animals who have lied putrefying in the sun for days before being "rendered". You will also find things such as "blood meal" which is cooked blood from countless sources. It also comes from being scraped off of equipment at slaughterhouses after drying and then sold to the pet food industry. Bone meal and vague by-product meal are much worse than finding a fish bone. Look up "animal digest" that is an ingredient in some pet foods. I am actually surprised something as large as a fish bone made it to the end product. That alone lets the consumer know that the fish used in Wellness isn't pureed into a soup and mixed with God knows what. It is actually fillets of fish and not heads and scales turned into soup before it is extruded in kibble form. I personally swear by Wellness and will continue to do so. When you have done a ton of research on pet foods sometimes it is what you will never find that scares you.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I find it interesting that some people have found bone fragments, others haven't. I don't think anyone can say who is right or wrong except to examine each bag they buy and if there is bone fragments, take it back. 

I've tried Wellness both canned and kibble and none will eat the canned and only a couple will touch the kibble so it's not a concern to me but I think the simplest thing is to just inspect the food, and not just Wellness.


----------

